# Les parts del dia en català



## Wilva

Tinc curiositat saber com distribuïu el dia en català, per veure si coincideixen amb la meva, perquè n'he trobat diferents versions, i no sé si n'hi ha cap de normativa; a més a més, trobo que últimament la cosa està canviant, és a dir, que els avis no ho diuen igual que els joves, i també cal tenir en compte les variacions dialectals, perquè la tarda només existeix en el català del principat, i en altres llocs es diu horabaixa o vesprada.
Aquí hi teniu la meva:

1-5 (ambdós inclosos): matinada.
6-11: matí
12-2: migdia
3-5: tarda
6-9: vespre
10-12: nit

Ah, i si voleu, també hi podeu afegir l'hora de l'àpat, perquè també té una variació considerable. Considero hora per esmorzar entre les 9 i les 11, per dinar d'1 a 3, per berenar entre 5 i 7, qui bereni, i per sopar de 9 a quarts d'onze.


----------



## ernest_

Jo ho dic així:

des de que surt el sol-13: matí
13-15: migdia
15-fins que es pon el sol: tarda
mentre es va ponent: vespre
des de que s'ha post el sol fins que surt: nit


----------



## Dixie!

Jo ho dic igual que l'Ernest però em salto el vespre i passo directament de la tarda a la nit. Aquí a l'Ebre no solem dir vespre. "Les vuit de la tarda", en lloc de "les vuit del vespre".


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Jo ho diria més o menys igual, encara que jo crec que també depèn de l’estació, com diu l’Ernest.

Aquí deim *dematí* i *horabaixa* en comptes de matí i tarda.


----------



## Wilva

Aquí, a l'àrea de Barcelona, la gent normalment també diu "dematí", però als mitjans de comunicació i parla formal/estàndard es fa servir "matí", perquè dematí es considera vulgar i poc formal, i molta gent s'acaba creient que és incorrecte dir-ho, com passa amb tantes altres paraules


----------



## crises

Crec que les parts del dia és una percepció molt individual.

En el meu cas (Terres de l'Ebre):

1-albada: matinada.
albada-12 (o fins a l'hora de dinar): matí
12-2: migdia
3 (o després de l'hora de dinar)-6: tarda
7-fins que es fa fosc: tarda / vesprada
fosc-12 (mitjanit): nit

Com a curiositat, a bona part del tram final de l'Ebre existeix la dita "dematí manyana", que significa a primeríssima hora del matí (en acabat de llevar-se).


----------



## llorencs

Miquel Àngel said:


> Jo ho diria més o menys igual, encara que jo crec que també depèn de l’estació, com diu l’Ernest.
> 
> Aquí deim *dematí* i *horabaixa* en comptes de matí i tarda.


I capvespre i vespre no ho fas servir?

Més o menys tendriem, la matinada(1-5/6), dematí(5/6-12) mitg dia(12-15) cap vespre (15-fins l'horabaixa) horabaixa (quan es pon el sol, així que depen de l'època de l'any) vespre (desde que s'ha post el sol fins devers les 9/10) la nit(desde les 9/10-00/01)

Lol, mai m'havia fixat que tenguéssim tantes parts del dia.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Jo faig servir horabaixa abans que es pongui el Sol, per exemple: “Quedam avui horabaixa a les cinc”. Capvespre, més tard.


----------

